
Powering Your ThinkPad with USB C - qoobaa
https://blog.kubakuzma.com/2018/12/25/powering-your-thinkpad-with-usb-c.html
======
kevin335200
I have used many adapters to achieve it before, ctoc cable + ZY1276(there is
an newer version ZY1280 now) + usba to dc cable + dc to thinkpad adapter. Just
because of lacking soldering skills...

~~~
kevin335200
My current powerbank is ZMI 10 20000mAh with 45w usb-c port output. There is
also a powerbank called quanhan pd20000 which can offer 65w. I'm currently
using this hack mostly with my surface, althrough recently yzxstudio has made
some surface-to-usbc adapters.

~~~
kevin335200
for thinkpad
[https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-1830370...](https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-18303706237.2.2876744ciuqRE4&id=583090193734)
for surface
[https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-1830370...](https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-18303706237.4.2876744ciuqRE4&id=576976937798)

------
gaspoweredcat
nice. i may make one of these to use with my old X1C so i can charge it with
the charger for my new one (i also charge my phone off it)

